# Night wade report



## kmurf91 (Jun 3, 2011)

Haven't posted in a while but figured I'd put some pictures out. Went out the other night and waded from 1030-1 over mud n shell. Wind was ripping out of the north 10-20 and the water was low but the fish were ready to eat. Think this last cold front finally got water temps to where the trout are stuck in their winter time homes. Only caught 4 but the smallest was 4# and the biggest almost 6.5# .. Been a slow winter for me so far so I was happy to find some bigger fish ... Also, saw tons of what looked to be white worms coming out of the mud. Most were 6"-12" long . Caught one on the corky and tried pullin it off before I realized it was Alive. Nast y things





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

